# vouloir / souhaiter / avoir l'intention de



## salah94

Bonjour,

Je sais que* "vouloir" *peut signifier *"souhaiter"* mais dans ce cas là, est-ce correct d'utiliser *"vouloir"* pour dire *"souhaiter" *:

1-La nostalgie, c'est quand on *veut* revivre des moments déjà vécus.

2-La nostalgie ? Ça vient quand on *veut* revivre des moments déjà vécus.

Dans ces phrases là, est-il correct d'utiliser *"vouloir"* pour dire *"souhaiter"  ? *

Parce que j'ai l'impression que ça peut signifier *"avoir la volonté / l'intention de.." * (surtout dans la deuxième phase)

Merci d'avance.


----------



## JClaudeK

salah94 said:


> Dans ces phrases là, est-il correct d'utiliser *"vouloir"* pour dire *"souhaiter" ? *
> Parce que j'ai l'impression que ça peut signifier *"avoir la volonté / l'intention de.." *


Oui, c'est correct. 
Grâce au contexte donné, on comprend que "on veut" = "on a envie de".


----------



## salah94

Donc :

La nostalgie ? Ça vient quand on *veut* revivre des moments déjà vécus.

Cette phrase peut signifier :

1- la nostalgie ? Ça vient quand on *souhaite* revivre des moments déjà vécus
2- la nostalgie ? Ça vient quand on* a l'intention de *revivre des moments déjà vécus.

Ai-je raison ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Le problème principal dans ces exemples est que votre définition de la nostalgie ne va pas. Il n'y a aucune volonté, aucun souhait ; seulement des regrets. Il n'est donc pas question de vouloir revivre des moments déjà vécus.

Cela dit, si on oublie _la nostalgie_ pour ne considérer que la phrase qui suit, seul _souhaiter_ est possible en remplacement de _vouloir_, car on ne peut pas avoir l'intention de faire quelque chose que l'on sait être impossible (comme revivre le passé).


----------



## salah94

Donc, d'après vous :

-La nostalgie, ça vient quand on *veut* revivre des moments déjà vécus.
-La nostalgie, ça vient quand on *souhaite* revivre des moments déjà vécus. 
-La nostalgie, ça vient quand on* veut (avoir l'intention) / a l'intention de* revivre des moments déjà vécu.

Mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi cette phrase soit fausse sur le plan sémantique :

"La nostalgie, c'est quand on *veut / souhaite *revivre des moments déjà vécus."


Il s'agit des beaux moments comme par exemple "l'enfance, la jeunesse...etc"

"la nostalgie c'est vouloir" - Google Search

Pour *"avoir l'intention de vivre le passé"*, le passé ici, c'est comme un état d'esprit  est non pas réellement le temps passé.

_Faire renaître, dans son esprit, certains événements de son passé : Des rêveries où l'on revit avec plaisir sa jeunesse. ( Larousse )_

Définitions : revivre - Dictionnaire de français Larousse

Merci d'avance.


----------



## JClaudeK

salah94 said:


> -La nostalgie, ça vient quand on *veut* revivre des moments déjà vécus.
> -La nostalgie, ça vient quand on *souhaite* revivre des moments déjà vécus.
> -La nostalgie, ça vient quand on* veut (avoir l'intention) a l'intention de*  revivre des moments déjà vécu.


On peut le résumer ainsi.


----------



## salah94

Oui je comprends,mais êtes-vous aussi d'accord avec Mr.Maitre Capello concernant ces points :

1-la phrase est sémantiquement fausse parce que :

- Il s'agit de regrets ,donc, on ne peut pas utiliser les verbes* "vouloir"* ou* "souhaiter".*

2-on ne peut pas avoir l'intention de faire quelque chose que l'on sait être impossible (comme revivre le passé). Par exemple :

-J'ai décidé de revivre le passé.


----------



## Mai10six

Non, pas tout à fait, parce qu'il faut oublier le rationalisme quand il s'agit d'un sentiment, et qu'un désir se fondant sur un souvenir et impossible à satisfaire est précisément le moteur de la nostalgie. Il outrepasse le simple regret car il contient un espoir de réalisation, même reconnu comme vain.
Imaginez un monde où l'on pourrait à volonté revivre son passé: le regret y serait possible, comme motif préalable à la correction de ses erreurs. Mais quelle pourrait y être la place de la nostalgie, puisque la jouissance immédiate du passé y serait disponible ?
A cet égard, la phrase 1 en particulier (vouloir, souhaiter) est tout à fait cohérente, qui mêle souhait et nostalgie: le premier est une projection dans l'avenir, la seconde un souvenir doux/amer du passé;  souhaiter revivre des moments déjà vécus est en soi une projection, et c'est précisément de l'impossibilité que ce souhait se réalise que naît la nostalgie.
La phrase 2 par contre (avoir l'intention) est paradoxale car elle suppose une action concrète, or la volonté agissante exclut par nature la nostalgie, (fondamentalement passive) puisqu'elle suppose le souhait réalisable par sa résolution propre.


----------



## salah94

Que pensez-vous de cette phrase :

"je veux revivre le passé".

Ça veut dire :

1-je souhaite revivre le passé.
2-j'ai l'intention (volonté) de revivre le passé.
3-les deux sont possibles et cela dépend du contexte.


----------



## Locape

Je dirais que seule la première phrase est correcte. Au mieux, comme le dit Mai10six, la 2e phrase est paradoxale, car on peut pas revivre le passé, donc une action concrète est impossible. Si cela dépend du contexte, ça ne serait possible que dans un livre ou film de science-fiction, où retourner dans le passé serait réalisable concrètement.


----------



## JClaudeK

salah94 said:


> Ça veut dire
> 2-j'ai l'intention (volonté) de revivre le passé.


On t'a déjà donné la réponse à cette question. Pourquoi y revenir inlassablement ?


----------



## salah94

Locape said:


> Je dirais que seule la première phrase est correcte. Au mieux, comme le dit Mai10six, la 2e phrase est paradoxale, car on peut pas revivre le passé, donc une action concrète est impossible. Si cela dépend du contexte, ça ne serait possible que dans un livre ou film de science-fiction, où retourner dans le passé serait réalisable concrètement.



"Je *décide de revivre *le passé."

Pensez-vous que cette phrase est aussi fausse parce qu'on ne peut pas revivre le passé ?


----------



## ZarLa

J'aimerais revivre le passé.
Voire "je voudrais", d'ailleurs. Le conditionnel sous-entend "si c'était possible", il casse donc la problématique alambiquée ci-dessus...

La nostalgie vient quand on souhaiterait/aimerait/voudrait/désirerait revivre le passé.
Au présent on peut mettre "rêver de", "penser à"...

*****************
Après, si c'est pour de la poésie... Ce n'est pas le bon forum, je crois !


----------



## salah94

Bonsoir,

D'après TLFI :

_Avoir l'intention de _+ inf. Avoir l'idée, la volonté de (faire quelque chose, mais sans que la réalisation en soit assurée). Synon. _compter (faire qqc.), désirer, entendre (faire qqc.), prétendre, souhaiter, vouloir, tenir à, être résolu à, décider de, envisager de, projeter de, se proposer de_

D'après cette explication,* "souhaiter" *est un synonyme de *"avoir l'intention de"*..

Je n'arrive pas à comprendre parce que:
*souhaiter* = désirer qu'une chose s'accomplisse..
*avoir l'intention de + infinitif *= être décidé à;  avertir de sa volonté de passer à l'action, décider de..

1-J'*ai l'intention de* dormir.
2-Je *souhaite* dormir.

J'ai l'impression que les deux phrases ne sont pas absolument synonymes et que la deuxième phrase est moins naturelle malgré que le dictionnaire mentionne que ce sont des synonymes.


Merci d'avance.


----------



## Yendred

On peut désirer qu'une chose s'accomplisse et avoir pris la décision d'y parvenir  Tout dépend du contexte.

Par exemple, il n'y a pas grande différence entre :
_Je souhaite prendre des vacances au bord la mer.
J'ai l'intention de prendre des vacances au bord de la mer._


----------



## salah94

Oui je comprends..mais quand on souhaite, on utilise le verbe* "souhaiter" *et quand on met notre volonté pour y parvenir on doit changer utiliser quelque chose comme (qui indique la volonté) *"avoir l'intention de + inf "  *n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Yendred

"_avoir l'intention de_" peut signifier _mettre sa volonté_, mais peut aussi simplement signifier un souhait ou une prise de décision. C'est une expression idiomatique qui selon le contexte peut exprimer des choses plus ou moins fortes et volontaires.

Comme le dit le TLFi, "_avoir l'intention de_" peut être synonyme de "_avoir l'idée de_" (simple expression de l'imagination) ou à l'extrême "_être résolu à_" (ce qui montre une volonté déterminée).
Le contexte aide à déterminer l'intensité exprimée.


----------



## salah94

Puisque *"avoir l'intention de + inf" *peut signifier *"souhaiter" *pourquoi ne peut-on pas utiliser les deux dans le même contexte.

Je *souhaite* revivre le passé
J'*ai l'intention de (souhaiter) *revivre le passé.

Ce qui me pose problème est le fait qu'ils soient synonymes mais on ne peut pas les utiliser dans le même contexte.


Il est possible décider de revivre le passé *(sens figuré)*. Exemple :

Théorie de l'universalité
Le Télégramme | Actualités et infos de Bretagne en direct


----------



## Locape

Comme tu l'as fait remarqué, 'je souhaite' et 'j'ai l'intention de' ne sont pas toujours synonymes, dans certains cas oui, mais dans d'autres, ça ne fonctionne pas. 'J'ai l'intention de souhaiter' est une construction bizarre, sauf pour 'j'ai l'intention de lui souhaiter un bon anniversaire'.
Je ne vois pas vraiment le sens figuré de 'je décide de revivre le passé' et le livre que tu as mis en lien est trop long ! Je ne peux pas lire les 30 pages et quelques ! Mais tu ne sembles pas vouloir savoir si ça se dit en français (seulement en science-fiction), mais vouloir décider que c'est une action ou une pensée possible, ça n'est pas du tout la même chose ! Malheureusement pour toi, ça n'est pas un forum de questions philosophiques ! ☺ Si tu as envie de dire 'je décide de revivre le passé', parce que tu en as envie, fais-le ! Mais c'est plus une liberté artistique qu'une réalité grammaticale... 😉


----------



## ZarLa

le problème c'est que les synonymes ne le sont pas tout le temps dans tous les contextes...
La différence entre "souhaiter" et "avoir l'intention de" est effectivement au niveau de leur possibilité.

"Souhaiter" n'indique qu'un vœu mais pas la volonté.
Ça peut aller de "manger des haricots ce soir" à des choses complètement abstraites ou impossibles comme "rencontrer le Père-Noël", par exemple.

Alors qu' "avoir l'intention" sous-entend généralement l'idée d'*actions à venir* en rapport avec le souhait. L'expression indique à la fois le souhait et la volonté.
"J'ai l'intention de manger des haricots ce soir." => Ce n'est pas seulement une envie, je vais aussi acheter et préparer des haricots.


----------

